# Stars revisited



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

My husband picked out his three favorite stars, and I'll be making them into covers for the cabinets of his three machines.

Once quilted, I'll be sewing them so they form a box that will fit over the closed cabinets. That will protect all corners, and hopefully make them difficult for the cats to remove!

Here is the first one.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I've made covers, even quilted one, for several of my treadles and cabinet machines. The cats love the covers. Nice padded sleepy spots just for them ..... ha!

Joe


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

looks good! and i have to say I LOVE your workspace! Mine is small and I can't "stretch" out. but it looks like you have plenty of room!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Ginnie - that is my dining room LOL!! I cut and finished a piece of plywood to sit on top of the table. Since we are post kids, we eat at the small table in the kitchen and never use the dining room. I figure if we ever need to use the table, I'll put the plywood out on the deck for the day. My sewing room is rather small and cramped, as it also functions as my dressing room, since the Master Bedroom has no closet. 

The good part - the sewing room is around the corner. That is why I make mistakes sewing between laying them out in the dining room and them carrying them into the sewing room. 

It's sort of funny, with all the fixing on this old house, we ended up with two areas we rarely used, the dining room and the upstairs sitting room. I've managed to take both of them over for my sewing -quilt frame and vintage machines are (mostly) upstairs.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Double like!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Since I'm snowed in, started working on the next cover. Need to figure out what to do to fill in the corners. This will extend 2-3" over the edge of the cabinet front and back.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Here is the second one ready to quilt. This one goes on the 534.










The next one goes on the 403a, and I think I'm going to try that "snail's tail" pattern.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Here is the last one for DH's machines.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Oh wow! I LOVE the last one. All are beautiful!!!!
Heidi


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow is right! Those are wonderful!!!!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Love them. Would love to see after you get them all quilted....


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'd say this one was the hardest to deal with for the layout - just keeping things lined up and squared up. I'd have done better if I'd skipped that burgundy square in the middle. Funny how something simple like that can make the layout a lot trickier. 

Though I have to admit, if I was using a pattern it would be simpler. Then someone else would have done the hard work getting all the measurements correct!










at least with fabric and sewing, it's easy to patch in if you accidentally cut something wrong (like too short or on the wrong diagonal).

I've got four more covers to make for cabinets that will go upstairs (hope they all fit LOL!) and then a cover for the featherweight and one for the Bailey (the smallest and the largest of the machines). Then I have three in the library, and one in my bedroom. But those last ones will be different colors.

I've got 7 stars left, but I think I'm going to run out of fabric. I'll have to see if I've got more on hand that will go with them, or I'll need to go shopping.

I had planned on using the same fabric for all the covers, but then . . . I bought more machines LOL!

I think I'm done with buying machines (ok, so at least I'm trying . . .) but I need to buy a cabinet for the 15-91. Got it picked out on Ebay already - and yes, one of the four covers is for the cabinet I don't own yet.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Here is the latest one finished. I have two more planned, we'll see if I run out of fabric first.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Here are the last three I'm making out of the stars. I still have two stars left, and maybe someday I'll make a cover for the Bailey and one for the Featherweight. I'm excited to be done- because I have the next project all figured out and I'm anxious to get going on that one.

It is all squares - not points at all LOL!!!


----------

